# College Hoops



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2007)

usually by this time of year, i'm totally hooked into it.  With UConn being almost unwatchable, i havent been paying much attention.  I actually gave up my ticket tonight to the uconn-cuse game.  I'm embarrassed by own actions.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2007)

My buddy has season tickets for the Huskies.  I've passed up 3 out of 4 games this season (I saw the Indiana game).  Not to mention I'm a SJU Redstorm fan!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> My buddy has season tickets for the Huskies.  I've passed up 3 out of 4 games this season (I saw the Indiana game).  Not to mention I'm a SJU Redstorm fan!




no kidding.  we have season tix too.  If you are going to a game, give me a heads up and maybe we can grab a beer.  (for civic center games anyway)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2007)

2knees said:


> no kidding.  we have season tix too.  If you are going to a game, give me a heads up and maybe we can grab a beer.  (for civic center games anyway)



he has tickets to the civic center and gamble.  he usually invites me to the civc center games.  i'll let you know.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 5, 2007)

I can't stand to watch UConn this year. Definitively not worth staying home for this year.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2007)

U gave up tickets to see Jim hit 500 wins at Uconn?  Ya they are bad this year, just goes to show you with them and the women just how spoiled u get from them going 30-4 every year.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> U gave up tickets to see Jim hit 500 wins at Uconn?  Ya they are bad this year, just goes to show you with them and the women just how spoiled u get from them going 30-4 every year.




bingo, which is why i said i was embarrassed.  I feel like a total bandwagon fan.  Which is not entirely true as i was going to games in the old fieldhouse when corny thompson was playing.  I sat through all the seasons with Dom Perno and the Earl Kelley fiasco.  I've paid my dues but somewhere along the line i got spoiled.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 5, 2007)

It's easy to get spoiled... they do too.  They just need another trip to the NIT like after 1999 to get back into the game. Plus, it doesn't help when you have a program that builds decent players (Uconn doesn't get the best of the best) and then they all exodus all at once and you have to rebuild some more. 
Even though I don't like Duke, it's something you have to admire - the fact that many players stay for the whole 4 years.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm feeling much the same about  "The Cuse"


----------



## KevinB (Feb 5, 2007)

I wasnt really in love with the schedule this year, it left alot of teams I would like to see them play. I always have them on the TV in the background, but I'm not exactly spilling my beer rooting for them this year. I will be watching tonights game, I always like Uconn/cuse games.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 6, 2007)

i grew up in CT, cannont stomach UCONN, nor have i ever, cant stand the team and the way CT idolizes them (i guess its all that CT has now--buy buy Whalers!!!)  grown men walking around with UCONN jackets/sweatshirts etc.....dont get me started on that rant....

I graduated Villanova '95...so i kinda root for them if they are on.....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i grew up in CT, cannont stomach UCONN, nor have i ever, cant stand the team and the way CT idolizes them (i guess its all that CT has now--buy buy Whalers!!!)  grown men walking around with UCONN jackets/sweatshirts etc.....dont get me started on that rant....
> 
> I graduated Villanova '95...so i kinda root for them if they are on.....



this cracked me up.  Its so true.  I love uconn, yes, but the way they were treated throughout the 90's was ridiculous.  It was like uconn everywhere all the time.  kind of nauseating.  Its not so bad anymore but it does make the fans look a little foolish.  Having no pro sports certainly adds to it.  Hell, when you throw the hysteria generated by the womens program also, it just makes me shake my head.


----------



## KevinB (Feb 6, 2007)

lmao, I was on campus back in 99 for the big one, been a fan since I was a kid, whaler fan too, but I never understood the wierdos with no connection whatsoever to the school making the drive to campus to see games at gampel. Sad thing is those old men dressed in full uconn regalia are ladydog fans, the mens game apparently is too fast for them and doesnt involve enough teamwork. They must get the early bird special at kathy johns and then  head to the game.  2knees dont forget we have the CTsun, thats a pro team right?:razz:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 6, 2007)

Well i dont idolize Uconn but i have a few tshirts and a pullover, i mean i do live here and they are CT now since there are no professional teams..   They are in big trouble this year, they need 20wins or they will not make the tournament.  This is how far Uconn has come since i guess Cliff Robinson or so.. If u took some of their players currently in the NBA ill go with Gordon and Allen for Guards, Okafor in the middle and say Rudy Gay and Hamilton even though hes too small for forwards , then Butler, Villanueva, Boone and a few other guys on the bench, this team would probably beat all of the Eastern teams and contend for a championship, and im sure they would hang out west, the program really has come a long long way, i think the best 3 programs are now Duke, NC, and Uconn.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually Uconn now that ive done some research represents more players in the NBA in 2007 on teams payrolls than any other college team now thats amazing.
 Uconn-14
 Duke-13
 Carolina-12
  Arizona-10
  Ucla-10


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 6, 2007)

KevinB said:


> lmao, I was on campus back in 99 for the big one, been a fan since I was a kid, whaler fan too, but I never understood the wierdos with no connection whatsoever to the school making the drive to campus to see games at gampel. Sad thing is those old men dressed in full uconn regalia are ladydog fans, the mens game apparently is too fast for them and doesnt involve enough teamwork. They must get the early bird special at kathy johns and then  head to the game.  2knees dont forget we have the CTsun, thats a pro team right?:razz:


Lol, I know the type you're talking about. Old CT folks seem to love the CT women - they're the G-rated version of CT basketball (no drug problems, stealing PCs, etc).

I was also at UConn in 99... went down to the Final Four... good times


----------



## ccorces1 (Feb 6, 2007)

really? that is crazy, who are the 14 players?  i feel like duke and unc should have more than uconn


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2007)

i'll take a stab at it.  without looking it up.  you'll have to trust me on that. lol

Ray Allen
Rip hamilton
emeka okafor
ben gordon
kevin ollie
jake voskuhl
marcus williams
josh boone
Caron butler
donyell marshall
cliff robinson
charlie villanueava
rudy gay
and i'll guess Hilton Armstrong for 14.  but i think he got cut.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'll take a stab at it.  without looking it up.  you'll have to trust me on that. lol
> 
> Ray Allen
> Rip hamilton
> ...



 I didnt look it up but i think you are correct.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm a season ticket holder for UVM. We're not the ACC or the Big East, but we have a pretty decent basketball team for our league. We're 9-1 in the league and also have a couple big non-conference wins this season (BC). We don't have the team we did 2 years ago when we beat 'cuse, but we have a good shot at the dance again this year. It's all fun 'cause we don't expect them to go far.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have to say that generally this has been a very weird year in college hoops. Uconn is just terrible as is the big east in general. That should have been expected however given that last year they were just sick. Moreover the ACC is weak beyond UNC and the SEC besides UF isn't that impressive. Tenn can run a little and LSU still has some athletes but both of those teams are much weaker than last year. 
The best conference this year might be the MVC (mo. valley Conf.) If they only get 4 tourney bids that would be a shame. Count on a MVC team to go to the elite eight. 
Anyway...just watch Durant from texas and ignore the rest. He's the best freshman I have ever seen play. Unreal.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I have to say that generally this has been a very weird year in college hoops. Uconn is just terrible as is the big east in general. That should have been expected however given that last year they were just sick. Moreover the ACC is weak beyond UNC and the SEC besides UF isn't that impressive. Tenn can run a little and LSU still has some athletes but both of those teams are much weaker than last year.
> The best conference this year might be the MVC (mo. valley Conf.) If they only get 4 tourney bids that would be a shame. Count on a MVC team to go to the elite eight.
> Anyway...just watch Durant from texas and ignore the rest. He's the best freshman I have ever seen play. Unreal.




Durant is incredible.  he and the guy from ohio state, ogden maybe, wouldve been in the nba under the old rules.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 7, 2007)

ya that kid Durant is sick, ive only watched 2 texas games, that triple overtime 2 weeks ago and the other day when he had 37 and 23boards.  Kinda reminds me on how dominant Carmelo was as a Fresh at cuse.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 7, 2007)

very similar to 'melo. One major difference is that there is no McNamara to get Durant the ball. This is why Texas will not win the title. No real guard. 
As for Oden...he seems like he's really bothered by his hand injury. Maybe I'm missing something but he needs more time in college to develop his game. People said that after his first year, Oden would be as good as Duncan  and Ewing were after four years - Nope...oden needs to work on shooting from 15feet and in. His D is great but he gets beat off the drop step by faster centers and he takes the ball too low when he gets fed a few steps from the basket. (This negates much of his height)
Two years from now he'll be a beast and worthy of the hype. 
(by the way this year's OSU team had LeBron not gone pro would be a joke.)


----------



## KevinB (Feb 8, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, I know the type you're talking about. Old CT folks seem to love the CT women - they're the G-rated version of CT basketball (no drug problems, stealing PCs, etc).
> 
> I was also at UConn in 99... went down to the Final Four... good times



lol, yeah, I used to drive old people around as a college gig, nothing worse is when I thought I would talk shop with some guy, wearing a Uconn cap and then I figured out who I was dealing with. 
*Me:* I see you are a Uconn fan, me too I go there. *Oldman:* yeah looks like they are going to have a good year, we are expecting big things from Paige Sauer. *Me: *ohhh, yeah, they look pretty good I hear ,I dont really follow them much. *Oldman:* what, your on campus and don't follow them? *Me:* yeah I follow the mens.*Oldman: *oh the men's , the womens game is so much_ insert cliches about the womans game,etc _*Me: *oh jeez not again.

99 goodtimes indeed, I watched the Duke Final from Civ pub, and went to gampel the next day for the rally. We kicked some ass and broke some hearts:-D


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

KevinB said:


> *Civ pub*,



Oh, man.....here come the flashbacks...:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Oh, man.....here come the flashbacks...:lol:




lol, you get flashbacks of that place.  I can vaguely remember entering, but little after that.


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, you get flashbacks of that place.  I can vaguely remember entering, but little after that.



Disjointed, flashes of rememberances. Got a few stories outta there, though....


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 8, 2007)

It's because the girls play below the rim (almost all of them) just like we did, better fundamentals too.

I remember to Civic too, also JP's

It was nice watching NC men beat Duke!


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> It's because the girls play below the rim (almost all of them) just like we did, better fundamentals too.
> 
> I remember to Civic too, also JP's
> 
> It was nice watching NC men beat Duke!



Duke Sucks!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> It's because the girls play below the rim (almost all of them) just like we did,




speak for yourself man, i got MAD hops.  i was throwing down tomahawk slams yesterday.  

on my daughter's 4 foot toy hoop.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 13, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> very similar to 'melo. One major difference is that there is no McNamara to get Durant the ball. This is why Texas will not win the title. No real guard.



EDIT: 
Texas got a real guard last night. Watched the Ok. St. game. Texas' guard can play a little. 19 pts 8 assist...not bad. Watch out for them in march - they can beat anybody. 

( except the gators- they are very very very good and are on cruise control right now)


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 1, 2007)

Who saw Texas A&M v. UT last  night? That was some sweetness.


----------



## John84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Maryland beat Duke last night, for the second time this season. That is all.


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone who beats Duke is all right by me


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2007)

John84 said:


> Maryland beat Duke last night, for the second time this season. That is all.




which also demonstrates the uselessness of the top 25.  yeah i know its primarily for the fans and media but duke was ranked 16th or so and maryland unranked, yet both had almost identical records and rpi's.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 1, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Anyone who beats Duke is all right by me



 Cant agree with ya anymore, oddly enough i feel the same about the Yankees.


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 1, 2007)

regardless of the outcome of the maryland/duke game - neither of those teams could beat either A+M or UT. 

Duke has no offense this year.


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 6, 2007)

Come on people...
selection sunday is like five days away....lets get excited!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Come on people...
> selection sunday is like five days away....lets get excited!




i was just thinking this myself.  

i was watching the mvc championship on sunday.  Creighton and Southern Illinois.  good basketball from a smaller conference, although its been getting more and more publicity and respect the last few years.


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes it has...they are a good conference this year. Take away Wisco and OSU and I'd say MVC is better than the Big Ten...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2007)

so who are your pics to win it this year?  texas relies so much on durant that i find it hard to believe he can carry them.  Carolina seems to be struggling at point guard right now, not a good thing for the tourney.  OSU maybe, wisconsin.  I dont like any of the big east teams with the possible exception of georgetown.  but that would be a real reach.  pitt alwasy flames out come tourney time.  i dont know squat about UCLA.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 6, 2007)

*Texas & NC (2 out of the final four)...?*

Texas has a chance, but as with many teams, college & pro, the rest of the team has to recognize they have a role to play....aside from gawking at Lebron James+ moves.
Georgetown's kids have to decide whether they wanna play that ugly word.._Def****_..? , and if they want to make, _and work for_ easy baskets/layups.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> texas relies so much on durant that i find it hard to believe he can carry them.



Normally i would go with OSU with the big man in the middle to win it all, however i understand your point here, but if you remember correctly since you do follow the big east, a team dressed in Orange not too many yrs back relied heavily on a kid named Carmelo , and he dominated that championship game, so 1 guy can get it done, and his supporting cast wasnt much different than Texas has this year.  Oh ya and another thing he was also a FROSH that year, alot of similarities, wouldnt surprise me at all.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Normally i would go with OSU with the big man in the middle to win it all, however i understand your point here, but if you remember correctly since you do follow the big east, a team dressed in Orange not too many yrs back relied heavily on a kid named Carmelo , and he dominated that championship game, so 1 guy can get it done, and his supporting cast wasnt much different than Texas has this year.  Oh ya and another thing he was also a FROSH that year, alot of similarities, wouldnt surprise me at all.



good point.  If i recall that cuse team also had Gerry Mac and Hakim Warrick though.  Those guys stepped up pretty big in the tourney for the orange.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> good point.  If i recall that cuse team also had Gerry Mac and Hakim Warrick though.  Those guys stepped up pretty big in the tourney for the orange.



 Yes they did and i would think 1 or 2 people would step up for Texas or OSU as well.  Always happens, when Uconn beat Duke in 99 who stepped up?? Ricky Moore owned that first half hands down and righted the ship... He would not have been someone i would have expected that from


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 7, 2007)

Im watching the Uconn/Cuse game, its 40-40 now, uconn just doenst have a go to guy, they just seem lost out there, nobody wants to take the shot, overpassing, ill use a phrase ive said just about all my life with the redsox, next year!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Cuse !!!  ------------------ Demitris Nichols


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Im watching the Uconn/Cuse game, its 40-40 now, uconn just doenst have a go to guy, they just seem lost out there, nobody wants to take the shot, overpassing, ill use a phrase ive said just about all my life with the redsox, next year!



same as it always was, this year anyway.  They scored 10 points in the first 10+ minutes of the second half.  wont be surprised to see some transfers after this year.  the british kid ben eaves, stanley robinson, garrison, maybe austrie.  thabeet may go to the nba, which is a total joke but he is being projected by some as a top 10 pick.  (ridiculous)


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2007)

the orange got HOSED.  what was that all about.  10-6 in the big east and you dont go to the tourney????  and they send arkansas from the weak side of the sec with a 7-9 conference record.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey how bout VCU sticking it to the DOOKIES ??? 

What a defense and talk bout sticking treys under pressure 

Poor Coach K looked in Agony


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 16, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey how bout VCU sticking it to the DOOKIES ???


Freakin awesome I tells ya!

I had Duke losing in the 2nd round anyway, I knew they wouldn't make it too far.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

The real thrill is watching WVU Mounaineers in the NIT. Big thump of UMass last night.

We're Garden bound.

Go Mountaineers


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah anytime duke loses, regardless of my bracket, its fun to watch.

the xavier/byu ending was awesome too.  not much in the way of upsets yesterday.  alot of talking heads thought VCU would give duke problems because of the style that they play.  for once, they were right.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 16, 2007)

I was glad to see Duke lose, i really dislike them their coach is usually a crybaby when they lose.  SInce im stranded home watching the games, CBS as usual is doing a shitty job of switching games, man they dont have a clue!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

NIT what's that the  JV tournament


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> NIT what's that the  JV tournament



*shrug*


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 16, 2007)

At least your team made some sort of tournament...







...very ashamed uconn alum


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just messin around guys  -The Cuse was also DUMPED into  the NIT and some   we Orange fans  arn't too thrilled about it .


DR. S.   No diss  intended -------- I'm happy for u and  the  Mountaineers


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 16, 2007)

no problemo, Dad....snowing bucketsfull and I'm off to VT tomorrow evening. All is good in the world.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2007)

I hear ya bro -- have fun  ski hard 

 Its Pounding here too-------------- I''ll be out sun mon tues . Life is Good


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 18, 2007)

Wisconsin was the best team in the land a month ago, and now they are done!!!  The UNC game yesterday and FL game today were both very close til the last 5min..


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have no idea who will win this tourney. 
Name me one team that looked good in both of it's wins....
I think the round of 16 will be where the winner shows up - sorta like UF did last year.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2007)

the indiana ucla game set college hoops back about 50 years.  heinous display of offensive offense.

wisconsin killed my bracket, i had them in the final four.  oh well.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 19, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I have no idea who will win this tourney.
> Name me one team that looked good in both of it's wins....
> I think the round of 16 will be where the winner shows up - sorta like UF did last year.



 Hmmm i think Kansas would be my answer for the team that has looked most dominant.  Usc and Memphis not far behind, Usc is gonna probably lose vs Unc friday.  Well being a big east guy i am now gonna root for G-town now that Texas totally sucked. Pitt Ucla should be a good game.


----------

